# Konzeptionelle Fotografie?



## c0heed (25. September 2006)

Hallo!
Ich möchte nur wissen was man unter konzeptioneller Fotografie versteht.
Bei DA steht dieser Text:


> Photography where the identifiable subject is not the primary emphasis of the work, but rather the cryptic or interpretive meaning found in the composition of the photo.



Doch kann mir jemand, das in verständlichen Worten erklären?

Gruss


----------



## TheMike (5. November 2006)

Also sinngemäss übersetzt heisst das in etwa:

Photographie, bei der die hauptsächliche Gewichtung nicht auf dem Erkennbaren liegt, sondern die verborgene und interpretative Aussage in der Gestaltung entscheidend ist.

Also ... nochmal anders: Ein Apfel ist nicht einfach nur ein Apfel. Er kann auch als Symbol für den biblischen Sündenfall gesehen werden. Oder - in der Schweiz - an unseren Nationalhelden Wilhelm Tell erinnern, der seinem Sohn Walter mit der Armbrust einen Apfel vom Kopp schiessen musste.


----------

